# A Few Calls



## rdunn12 (Nov 22, 2008)

First is a Grunt call made of Flamed Box Elder and the second is a duck call made from Cocobolo.Both are finished with Laquer.What do you guys think?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Ron,
Very nicely done.  I like the deer grunt, but the duck call is my favorite.. what's the stopper made from??


----------



## rdunn12 (Nov 22, 2008)

Chuck the duck call is a kit from PSI.I am new to call making.I am guessing what you are calling the stopper is the black part.It is part of the kit.


----------



## Fred (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice work on both of them.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 22, 2008)

rdunn12 said:


> Chuck the duck call is a kit from PSI.I am new to call making.I am guessing what you are calling the stopper is the black part.It is part of the kit.



Okay, I buy kits from Hut, which are only the insides of the calls... the reeds fit in a turned stopper.  I've seen some calls that use acrylics for the stoppers.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 24, 2008)

Those are really nice , great finishes . The Duck is my favorite , love that grain .
I don't know much about calls , no hunters around here , but if they make a budwiser call I could make a fortune :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 24, 2008)

ldb2000 said:


> Those are really nice , great finishes . The Duck is my favorite , love that grain .
> I don't know much about calls , no hunters around here , but if they make a budwiser call I could make a fortune :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




they do! when you blow into it it says "honey...nascars on"!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice.  I like the finish.


----------

